# Water Flow Good or Bad?



## Sucoftvs

Simple question, Do Cichlids mind a water flow or are they more of a Stand Still Fish? My buddy had a bunch of power heads for his salt water tank and he gave me one to try on my 50 gl. I soaked it in vinegar and then in a separate tub of the tank water. It seems to be working good with the eco in the tank not allowing all the waste to settle but I have noticed the fish seem to stay under it more then in front of it where the current is. Should I be worried or do they just have to adapt to the current?


----------



## drunkenbeast

I found my cichlids used to swim intothe filter output and i was worried also, i upgraded to a bigger tank and run 7.5x filtration and have 2 powerheads they love it, also like the look of them swimming in one direction of the current. 

Fish will find dead spots in the water where the current isnt strong for night time and when they dont want it, i believe its a good idea and will make your tank healthier.


----------



## Alion25

Hey, I have 3 africans in a 30 gal that don't mind the current and I have a very powerful filter. No you shouldn't be worried


----------



## whitetiger61

I dont think they mind it at all..there will always be dead spots somewhere in the tank for them to find..in the wild their lakes have alot more current under them than people really think..

Rick


----------



## navigator black

There are cichlids that come from rapids - it's always good to ask about WHICH cichlids. They differ wildly.

Most African cichlids from Lake malawi like water movement. They're lake fish, so a rotating powerhead would be better. I also used to keep the power heads aimed at creating surface agitation with them, by aiming high and at the front glass
River cichlids love directional flow, lengthwise. Lake cichlids like things stirred up, but diffused. 
You'll discover that river cichlids usually become much less aggressive with a strong current than with quieter water.


----------



## JohnniGade

I have a lot of flow. They seem to love it.


----------



## Summer

research your particular fish, but i agree they should be ok once they are used to it.


----------

